# A couple more "Tassie Devils"



## wombat (Sep 6, 2014)

The 'Devils' are what I call 'palmies' in that they actually fit in the palm of your hand.

Made from a splitframe ( no weak cross grain ) of Red Iron Bark known for it's toughness with a Janka of 14 and only one of a handful of timbers that are suitable for Japanese fighting sticks i.e. they're shock resistant making them ideal for a catty. Along with my other two Australian favorites spotted gum and karri. For the yanks, Hickory and Osange also fit the bill.

FYI for the wood buffs. red iron bark can be almost black it's that dark, but these pieces seem to be more sap wood than heartwood. But hey when someone offers it to you for free, who's going to argue? :)

The first is maple faced with a jarrah and maple swell.













On the second one I went for a bit of the chevron look with maple, jarrah and walnut.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 7, 2014)

Walter - as always those are excellent. That chevron one stands out though. It reminds me of some type of scorpion


----------

